# Fencing



## user 49573 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi we have around 300 metres of fencing to install on our new field that will hopefully be home to out two Shetland ponies.
Would stock fencing with a strand of electric be safe?
I don’t trust just having an electric fence and want a physical barrier as well but equally don’t want to put the ponies at any risk. I know they do horse stocks fencing but over 300 meters would cost a fortune.


----------



## Abby P (Nov 9, 2021)

For us US people, can you explain or send a link of a picture of what you mean by "stock fencing"?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 9, 2021)

Electric fencing is very effective. 
For stock fencing, do you mean barbless wire? That works well and you don't have to weed eat under it!


----------



## user 49573 (Nov 10, 2021)

Sure see photo attached


----------



## MaryFlora (Nov 10, 2021)

That looks excellent Bertie83!

We also have a field with electric fence, it is webbed fencing so not a single strand of wire. We have used HorseguardFence.com.


----------



## user 49573 (Nov 10, 2021)

Sorry that’s not actually my fence, just showing an example of Uk stock fencing 
And wondering if it would be safe to use with Shetlands?


----------



## MaryFlora (Nov 10, 2021)

My thought would be yes, with one consideration, could they possible get a hoof stuck through one of the spaces?

We all know how horses of all sizes turn the impossible to possible! 

If so, would three strands of electric fencing be feasible for your situation? The ponies respect it and it has been a safe option for us. Plus the solar powered fence charger has worked even during our very bitter winter days.


----------



## Abby P (Nov 10, 2021)

I think that the type of mesh fencing that is made for smaller livestock and has smaller squares towards the bottom and bigger ones towards the top is OK for ponies. That's what we have at my barn and it seems safe, I think Rowan (who is 37") would have to really try hard to get a foot through it. Of course that doesn't mean it's impossible! It doesn't even need a strand of hot wire unless you wanted to be extra safe and just keep them completely away from it! They do scratch on it sometimes, and the goats climb on it.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 10, 2021)

Where do you plan to put the single electric strand? On the top of the fence? Or at butt level? Is it to keep ponies in or predators out? I would think electric anywhere would be safe… as they will probably only touch it once 

My fencing is a 3 rail wood fence with 2x4 cross fencing that I love. I don’t have electric but I am in more of a neighborhood situation and am not worried about predators or escape artists.


----------



## Taz (Nov 11, 2021)

I have a lot of just electric and it is constantly shorting out and someone figures it out and has to be caught and put back in. My favorite would be a solid fence like your stock fencing with a strand at about knee/ top of hock level to keep them off it.


----------

